# water tems off LA



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like warmer water off LA. Does it stay this way all winter usually and is it due to the Gulf loop current?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

loop...stays warm.


----------

